# 1.27.07 Sav.River/Ft.Pulaski Report



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

I couldn't find or buy any live shrimp. Ended up with live mud minnows. In coming tide. Tried dead shrimp and artificles too. Nothing.  It was a nice day. Down to my T shrirt by 2pm. Going to try again Sunday on the out going.  Might hit the beach pier. Saw a few guys at the bridge. Oh well.


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

I too fished at the fort today with no luck. I went and fished off the pier tonight and caught a sand shark and a couple crabs.


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

*Shame it was slow*

Sorry to hear the fishing was slow, We need to get together and do some fishin have been doing some research on plastics and presentation hope to get out this saturday if the weather warms and give them a try looks like its going to get up in the mid 60s. My son and I did find a real deep hole on the back side of cockspur when he came out.


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

anytime ya'll want to get together just let me know.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*Sunday was slow too*

Same as Sat, but wind blowing dogs off chains. Cool Bbright, we'll hook up. I may slow down until March, but not stop. Thanks for the report Slowdrift.


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

slowdrift said:


> Sorry to hear the fishing was slow, We need to get together and do some fishin have been doing some research on plastics and presentation hope to get out this saturday if the weather warms and give them a try looks like its going to get up in the mid 60s. My son and I did find a real deep hole on the back side of cockspur when he came out.


Have you guys ever tried the Gulp sand worms or ghost shrimp grubs?


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*Not me*

But I'm only 51 and still learning.


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

*I'm almost 30 and have *

I've tried the gulp baits with no luck. They do smell like crap  Never had a bite with them though. Used them in maybe 6 trips. I used the shrimp.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

the Gulp shrimp is definitly the ticket it you can't get live, Have you ever tried to cast net your own?


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

still learning to throw a cast net. Some people make it look way to easy!


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*Cast net*

If you can throw a Frisbee, you can cast a net. Almost same movements, except for that mouth thing. :--|


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

:d


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

*Like throwing a frisbee*

Sail you do make it sound easy I may have to buy a cast net and give it a try. What size net is best to start with 8 ft ? anything smaller would it be worth it?


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*I like the 5 ft.*

Good for confined area's, lighter, making it easy to handle. By law, a bait net can go as low as 3/8 mesh. Very important to buy 3/8 mesh. I have a 4ft for small pools, 5ft, my fav. and a 6ft. back up. Sooner or later your going to find that hidden oyster bed.


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

*Sounds like an experience*

Thanks for the information Sail/fish I guess I will need to go and pick up a couple and give them a try has to be better than buying bait all the time.And probibly a kick once you figure it out always up for learning something new another way to keep an old mans mind active.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

[ Sooner or later your going to find that hidden oyster bed.[/QUOTE]

YEAP !!!!!!!!! SUCKS W/NO BACK UP AND BAIT EVERY WHERE. I'VE MENDED MY SHARE ON SIGHT!!


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

*Oyster beds?*

Destroy cast nets? This has not happended to me yet but sounds like I need to buy an extra cast net because my turn is coming.


----------

